# U JELLY? 115Gal Vertical tree vivarium



## Spyder 1.0 (Dec 15, 2014)

no tarantulas or other inhabitants other than the typical cleaning crews

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Snark (Dec 15, 2014)

Somebody's little slice of heaven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 15, 2014)

slive of heaven is right wow


----------



## Cavedweller (Dec 15, 2014)

Jelly indeed.

What's going in there?


----------



## The Snark (Dec 15, 2014)

How many varieties of plants you have in there? How is the ventilation set up?


----------



## Austin S. (Dec 15, 2014)

Good God! Yes, what are you going to end up putting in there??


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 15, 2014)

This is an amazing piece of art you have made.

I'm really curious to see what you put in there. Looks perfect for a "communal" Poecilotheria setup.


----------



## vespers (Dec 16, 2014)

problemchildx said:


> Looks perfect for a "communal" Poecilotheria setup.


I disagree. Its looks too wet for that IMO. There are misting system nozzles all over the enclosure, and condensation on the walls. Still a nice looking plant vivarium though, regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 16, 2014)

Good point,  I didn't even notice those. 

I could never make anything like this though. Just don't have it in me


----------



## viper69 (Dec 16, 2014)

Very cool, where's the grape jelly?


----------



## truecreature (Dec 16, 2014)

<--- Why yes I am jelly :biggrin:

It's certainly a beautiful setup. I wish I were handy enough to make something like that, but then again I'm so lazy I probably wouldn't be able to keep up with the extra maintenence that fancy cages require


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Dec 16, 2014)

I am not going to put any animals in the tank. P. rufilata or P. ornata would work ut would ruin the setup in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Shaddowxxi (Dec 17, 2014)

Anoles might be cool in there if you ever felt like it needed something 
Also crested geckos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Dec 24, 2014)

Stunning. I know you do not want any animals, but some Phrynus marginemaculatus would probably do really well as they will sometimes submerge in water and can handle high levels of humidity. Plus they will leave very little mess. Dart frogs would be ideal, but they eat far too much and you'd have to over feed a terrarium like this with too many fruit flies.


----------



## JZC (Dec 25, 2014)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Stunning. I know you do not want any animals, but some Phrynus marginemaculatus would probably do really well as they will sometimes submerge in water and can handle high levels of humidity. Plus they will leave very little mess. Dart frogs would be ideal, but they eat far too much and you'd have to over feed a terrarium like this with too many fruit flies.


Darts can stay nice and chubby with 30 flies twice a week, save a few species.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Dec 25, 2014)

True, I was just implying such a large enclosure most would hop and crawl away before getting consumed.


----------



## tODDski (Dec 26, 2014)

I think it looks great for Giant Day Geckos. 


I am a modern day cannonballer.


----------



## awiec (Jan 10, 2015)

Crested geckos as far as I've seen don't really mess around with plants and you can get the magnetic feeder bowls that you can put on the side; if you really wanted to put something in there.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 16, 2015)

Okay How Much Do You Want For It? xD Im Gunna Start Work On a tree For A Big Exoterra For A COmmunal P.mettalica OR Any Pokies Colony I Can Get Cheapish With Quarter Of It Being A Water Section Holding Guppys And Neon Tetras 

---------- Post added 01-16-2015 at 04:09 PM ----------

Oh And Day Geckos Would Be Good Or Some Gargoyles.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jan 16, 2015)

I put a preggo B. dubia in the center of the hollow tree. We'll see where that goes. lol.

---------- Post added 01-16-2015 at 04:15 PM ----------

There is a moat around the rock base so anything would drown if it fell in and couldn't climb the fake rocks.


----------

